# Very Rare Car In RB Motorsport Z Tune



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

We had this very special beast in last week at RB Motorsport
getting it ready to be registered and used for the first time
I had never seen a real one before never mind a never used one


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

still has the cellophane sheets on the steering wheel and seats


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Nicest trim ive ever seen


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Monoblock Brembos


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Cellophane still on wheel centers


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

beautiful carbon nismo rear brace


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

An more carbon porn


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Carbon inner wing covers gearbox tunnel was the same


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

So want one of those strut braces


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

and all with on 48km on it had 40 before we MOT ed it


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

I so want one


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

That's one lucky owner dream car


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Epic.


----------



## steve_gts4 (Nov 30, 2009)

so it passed the mot?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Where has this been!? I can't believe there are cars like this not being used.


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow.. stunner !

Makes one feel like my avatar on here !

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## teetee (Jun 30, 2013)

Vihis said:


> Wow.. stunner !
> 
> Makes one feel like my avatar on here !
> 
> Thank you for the pictures.


Throw up? Jokejoke very nice car!!


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

steve_gts4 said:


> so it passed the mot?


Well it was a close call but it just scraped through


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Where has this been!? I can't believe there are cars like this not being used.


Been in storage couldnt get it registered when it was new due to the laws on new cars in the UK so i believe


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Simply stunning , one very very lucky owner, many tks for sharing the pics mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Whaaaaaaaaaaat!

That is awesome. Its all dusty! Lol. Glad its in for some love, and hopefully to be used!


----------



## Sayberwolf (Feb 7, 2014)

For Sale??


----------



## Jeff cope (Feb 10, 2014)

Where's that beast been hibernating ??

Looks lovely :bowdown1:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Rain's? and WOW!


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Sayberwolf said:


> For Sale??


I wouldnt think so


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Jeff cope said:


> Where's that beast been hibernating ??
> 
> Looks lovely :bowdown1:


Again i wouldnt know just in storage for 8 years


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Rain's? and WOW!


If Rains is a person then i dont think its his 
Unless you mean something else and im just being numb which is no surprise


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

8 years having that and couldn't drive it I'd be in tears lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hope we see it in the flesh at a show soon!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

One of the greats. Truly amazing and what a dedicated owner keeping it without driving it! Must be tempting to find somewhere to give it a blast. Only 20 made is that correct? 

How would you even insure it? Surely it's irreplaceable and you couldn't get any of the parts if you had a prang or someone went into you.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

You can still get all the parts from Nismo


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Rain is a member on here who has/had one?
And amazing still, mind sharing where abouts in the UK it was and owner had since new? Shirley someone on here knows more about this, we need info!!!! Thanks lol


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

WillRobDon said:


> One of the greats. Truly amazing and what a dedicated owner keeping it without driving it! Must be tempting to find somewhere to give it a blast. Only 20 made is that correct?
> 
> How would you even insure it? Surely it's irreplaceable and you couldn't get any of the parts if you had a prang or someone went into you.


Yes only 20 made and alot of the parts are available like wings bumpers bonnet 
Not sure about some of the carbon bits and some of the real fancy bits underneath the car


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> Rain is a member on here who has/had one?
> And amazing still, mind sharing where abouts in the UK it was and owner had since new? Shirley someone on here knows more about this, we need info!!!! Thanks lol


Sorry no i dont know and dont believe the owner wants anyone to know


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Mikeflg said:


> Sorry no i dont know and dont believe the owner wants anyone to know


Im sure now we have comissioned it and given it an MOT it will turn up somewhere soon the owner wants it to be enjoyed


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I've only seen the body panels. Not all the one off parts surely? Sachs suspension? Is that still made? Etc.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucky owner! Very jelous


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

that must be worth a lot of money dare I say 6 figures ......

either way I couldn't bring myself to use it I don't think, will it be used or just shown ?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I would drive it regularly. (In my dreams obviously)

These cars are designed to be used.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

What a car. Amazing.


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

scoooby slayer said:


> that must be worth a lot of money dare I say 6 figures ......
> 
> either way I couldn't bring myself to use it I don't think, will it be used or just shown ?


Its worth what someone will pay its one of those things you would struggle to put a price on due to the fact its basically new there may be 19 others but probably all used 
I think it will be used rather than shown


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

R32 Combat said:


> I would drive it regularly. (In my dreams obviously)
> 
> These cars are designed to be used.



I totally agree mate and ive certainly always used all of mine 

but with it being 48 miles on the clock and now what 15 ish years old id be reluctant to use it.


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

R32 Combat said:


> I would drive it regularly. (In my dreams obviously)
> 
> These cars are designed to be used.


Well all cars by there nature are designed to be used i would use it 
It would be very nice to have the chance of making that decision it would be hard
I have a rare motorcycle thats 28 years old and only done 2000 miles that i use a little but its painful knowing that everytime i ride it it becomes a little less special and less valuable


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mikeflg said:


> Well all cars by there nature are designed to be used i would use it
> It would be very nice to have the chance of making that decision it would be hard
> I have a rare motorcycle thats 28 years old and only done 2000 miles that i use a little but its painful knowing that everytime i ride it it becomes a little less special and less valuable


exactly, ive owned some fast cars through my life and used them hard but I couldn't use that r34 how id like to for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

scoooby slayer said:


> I totally agree mate and ive certainly always used all of mine
> 
> but with it being 48 miles on the clock and now what 15 ish years old id be reluctant to use it.


47km which is 30 miles lol 
And they where built in 2005/2006 from very low mileage used cars well the first 12 where i believe the last 8 where customers cars 
Rebuild from the ground up


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

I would like to clarify

Nobody really owns them cars
The cars own the person
He will just be the custodian until he passes away


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

nice one Mick ,i can remember having a conversation with the owner a while ago:chuckle: about ware i thought he should take the car ,obviously he listened:wavey: :chuckle: well done boys and well done that man


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

nismoman said:


> nice one Mick ,i can remember having a conversation with the owner a while ago:chuckle: about ware i thought he should take the car ,obviously he listened:wavey: :chuckle: well done boys and well done that man


Thanks pal hows your toy going are you at Cholmondeley again this year


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Thing is though, if you do use it, could you enjoy it? Being so rare I'd be scared of some twat hitting it etc


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Fabulous, Fabulous car. 
So jealous. I have watched the Best motoring DVD of the Z tunes creation so
Many times.


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, this is EPIC!
Do you know the #number?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Nismo_R (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow! 

What a car, i didnt think even one had come to england until now and its been in tucked away

Really look forward to seeing this at shows/meets if the owner brings it


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

KM BlackGTR said:


> Fabulous, Fabulous car.
> 
> So jealous. I have watched the Best motoring DVD of the Z tunes creation so
> 
> Many times.



There's a DVD of how these are made?..


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for Sharing!!!

WANT!!!!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Made my day. Thanks!


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

LP570-4 said:


> Ok, this is EPIC!
> Do you know the #number?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


yes and no i wont be sharing it sorry
ive blanked it on the picture


----------



## Sm1th90 (Sep 28, 2013)

Simply awesome, thanks for posting.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

what's the big secret about what #number it is..?

Not being Cheeky just curious.


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

V-SpecII said:


> what's the big secret about what #number it is..?
> 
> Not being Cheeky just curious.


customer doesnt want it sharing he was kind enough to let us post pictures when it left the workshop i dont blame him i wouldnt want it advertising 
Customer is always right


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

V-SpecII said:


> what's the big secret about what #number it is..?
> 
> Not being Cheeky just curious.


well its a number between 1 and 20 
just joking


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Savage car, I definite wouldn't drive it, obviously he has bags of money so I'm sure he could afford another awesome car to back around in


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Nice. should be worth abit in future


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Mikeflg said:


> well its a number between 1 and 20
> just joking


Actually... You speaketh the truth. 

That's fine if the customer said he doesn't want the number revealing then fair Do's its  , I didn't get what the big secret was lol, as his Rare Scooby's number has been disclosed. If I ever own a Z, I wouldn't mind anyone knowing it, I would want either 1 or 20 just to be fussy.... But I realistically any number Z will do.


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

V-SpecII said:


> Actually... You speaketh the truth.
> 
> That's fine if the customer said he doesn't want the number revealing then fair Do's its  , I didn't get what the big secret was lol, as his Rare Scooby's number has been disclosed. If I ever own a Z, I wouldn't mind anyone knowing it, I would want either 1 or 20 just to be fussy.... But I realistically any number Z will do.


its not from greece which i think is the one your refering to


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

Saifskyline said:


> Nice. should be worth abit in future


think i may already be worth a bit


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mikeflg said:


> its not from greece which i think is the one your refering to


That's the Z-Tune from Greece and the 22B too.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/2836705-post36.html

Cheers


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

So much BNR34 goodness here, so we have found 2 out of the 20, I need to link my other thread here when I'm not on my iPhone as I'm being lazy and not looking for it right lol

Edit - already had my other thread updated thanks to LP570-4, thanks


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Mikeflg said:


> its not from greece which i think is the one your refering to


Sorry yeah! Ma BAad... Got my threads tied up. :runaway:


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

JapFreak786 said:


> So much BNR34 goodness here, so we have found 2 out of the 20, I need to link my other thread here when I'm not on my iPhone as I'm being lazy and not looking for it right lol
> 
> Edit - already had my other thread updated thanks to LP570-4, thanks


Glad that i can help. I also know where is it the #20, which is Midnight Purple and it is no longer located in Japan.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

There is a midnight purple Z-Tune? Thought they all had to be silver?


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Stonking car, this car must be 150k+ kudos to Rod as the preferred garage, makes me feel even better about mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> There is a midnight purple Z-Tune? Thought they all had to be silver?


yes there is a MP3 car 

THE REAL JDM


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Awesome, so neeeed more photos, beg the owner


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Yup read about the MP one before, where in the world is it now after it was sold? Didn't that owner have some good contacts at Nismo to have his a different colour?


----------



## Irvine (Aug 18, 2012)

Out of interest how much would a z-tune go for in £££ 

Love the carbon on it just not liking the interior colour 

Neil


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

@JapFreak786 the first owner of the #20 midnight purple Z-Tune was a Nissan GT500 driver who still owns a Toyota 2000GT. Now the car is in Argentina and the owner is the one who owns the Pagani Zonda 760RS.

@Irvine the only one Z-Tune i've ever seen in Europe last year was up for sale for 120.000 euros. Crazy money.

I would go for a BMW M3 E30 Sport Evolution.

Regards


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lovely car, 

when you see them close up they do blow your mind

one thing i dont like on the z tune is the red interior, (think it should be black) but they are something very special.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Have to agree with Matty here, interior is the only minus on this car. Ok maybe the lack of rear diffuser as well  But it is a true legend


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Ah that's Z-Tune is in good hands then! A Zonda & a Z-Tune!
Mind if I ask your sources? pm if you prefer


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

ultra rare  thanks for sharing


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I feel really special now, as i was at RB last week drooling over this. The condition of this car is unbelievable. Not a blemish / swirl mark to be seen. One of the cleanest cars i have ever laid eyes on.

Those pictures do not do the car justice. You need a better camera .


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure what Nismo were thinking of with that red/black interior? And that steering wheel is too funny. However, the car is still magical. No two ways about it.

I like that it doesn't have a rear diffuser and has on show those additional coolers at the back..


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Agree with Kadir, love the Coolers on show. V special car would love to own one.


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

sin said:


> I feel really special now, as i was at RB last week drooling over this. The condition of this car is unbelievable. Not a blemish / swirl mark to be seen. One of the cleanest cars i have ever laid eyes on.
> 
> Those pictures do not do the car justice. You need a better camera .


they where just a few i took on my phone when it arrived ment to get a load of real good ones of the car and underneath.
We are just so busy ATM and then it was gone


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Kadir said:


> Not sure what Nismo were thinking of with that red/black interior?.


Because the 3 Nismo colours are Silver, Red & Black.


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

hodgie said:


> Because the 3 Nismo colours are Silver, Red & Black.


Yep i think the trim is one of its strong points real nice close up why would it be black and dull and like every other 34


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

*More Pictures*

Managed to get a few more pics of the car


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

if i come across anymore i will post them


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Can I saw it again... WoW!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks for sharing,you sir are very lucky to be able to see something like that in flesh.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Droooooooooooooooooooooool !!!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Kadir the Prada Red/black interior looks great! I do see you point on the steering wheel tho.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Amazing car, must have been great to see it.
I cant help but think that to have got to this stage and still be in that condition as soon as he starts using it he will probably loose the cost of an other good R34, however clean he keeps it.
He could be out ragging another silver GTR whilst still keeping this one as an ornament/cash in the bank.
Or maybe hes about to drive this on tracks and back roads like he stole it :chuckle:
J


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks so much for sharing the pictures. That is awesome.

Cory


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the photos, so many subtle mods that were done that I wasn't aware of, incredible to see it as it left the factory. 

priceless as far as i'm concerned...


----------



## Joules101 (Sep 21, 2006)

I wonder what other cars this lucky chap has?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Thanks so very much for sharing.
Awesome, awesome car.
Just ... wow


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow... That's a thing of beauty.... Absolutely stunning


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

A dream car indeed! But it needs to be driven!! All that time perfecting the R34 to only be stored makes me a little sad


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> A dream car indeed! But it needs to be driven!! All that time perfecting the R34 to only be stored makes me a little sad


+1

A car that was designed to be the pinnacle of Skyline road car development by the manufacturer turns in to a car so rare that it never actually gets driven. Makes it all a bit pointless really.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Kudos to the owner getting it back on the road to drive it. Must have some big kahonas.


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice pictures!


----------



## GTR-RICHARD-89 (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice, love it ! 

What is used on the engine covers to get that gritty effect, anyone know? i have seen this a few times and really like it.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

It's specific effect high temp paint


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Search for vht wrinkle paint, you can do it at home (as long as the mrs isn't there to see you abusing the oven!)


----------



## GTR-RICHARD-89 (Feb 13, 2014)

border1 said:


> Search for vht wrinkle paint, you can do it at home (as long as the mrs isn't there to see you abusing the oven!)


Spot on, cheers  !


----------



## tsj (Feb 11, 2012)

Epic Oo


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

What a fabulously purposeful piece of kit. I adore all the carbon fibre additions and completely understand the owner's decision to sit on it - that will only gain value.

I think the detail on the top of the wings where they are vented just shows the quantity of changes Nissan was prepared to make to show their commitment to perfection.

What a machine - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

OMG OMG!!!! Wooooooooooooooooow!!!!

This is a dream car...

I would take this over ANY R35 any day of the week!!!!!!!!!!!

This is phenomenal!!! Thanks so much for sharing the pics...

Would you mind if I downloaded the pics and shared?


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

blitzer_bhoy said:


> OMG OMG!!!! Wooooooooooooooooow!!!!
> 
> This is a dream car...
> 
> ...


Knock yourself out more than welcome


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautifull car .
I wouldnt even drive it to put petrol in


----------



## Mohsin_gtr (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful car.


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

The boys at RBM are sneaky....the have all these exotic cars in and never tell anyone...spotted a triumph stag there the other day!!


----------



## Mikeflg (Apr 5, 2009)

bobdawelder said:


> The boys at RBM are sneaky....the have all these exotic cars in and never tell anyone...spotted a triumph stag there the other day!!


Shuuu keep that quiet Bob


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

bobdawelder said:


> The boys at RBM are sneaky....the have all these exotic cars in and never tell anyone...spotted a triumph stag there the other day!!


Who on earth brings a Stag to RB Motorsport lol


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

rob wild said:


> Who on earth brings a Stag to RB Motorsport lol


some one who wants it to go faasssssssssssssssssssst:chuckle:


----------



## Speedycarsales (Oct 3, 2010)

wow wow wow


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Mikeflg said:


> An more carbon porn


Does anybody know if you can purchase this carbon brace & the associated fixings (if you have a normal GTR?)?


----------



## Leonov34 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello, greetings from a new member....

You sir, are one lucky chap...
Love the steering wheel on this Z-tune..


----------

